# A. Australis for sale



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

My female has just given birth so they will be ready to go soon, sale or swap pm me


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Any pics? And how much you selling them for? : victory:


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a couple of pics of mum and some babies, apologies for the quality but they wouldnt pose for me and I only had an iphone to take them on!!

Open to offers for them

Please remember PSL or DWA only :2thumb:


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

They are ready to go . .


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump still got some


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd take a couple off you if you were closer. Best of luck with selling them : victory:


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

I am heading up the A1 sat morning !


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Top Please


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

will you post ??
you'll have to take my word i have the dwal : victory:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Ditto^


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Scan and email copies of DWAL please


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll get that to you ASAP.. just want to check something first (protocol for new species). As soon as I have that I will send you it.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

roblouth said:


> Scan and email copies of DWAL please


i was joking by the way lol
if you're going to send dwa, they're only allowed to be in the couriers van for 24 hours and they need an escort i think.. if you tell them what you're posting


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

There are lots of regulations with sending them, I would go over them with any prospective buyer regarding transportation. I am licensed and insured to transport them myself.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

roblouth said:


> There are lots of regulations with sending them, I would go over them with any prospective buyer regarding transportation. I am licensed and insured to transport them myself.


awesome, is that another defra money making scam where you pay a fortune to get licensed ??


----------

